
Flat-Earth conspiracy is spreading around the globe. Does it hide a darker core? - andyjohnson0
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/11/16/us/flat-earth-conference-conspiracy-theories-scli-intl/index.html
======
larnmar
Flat Earthers are like Nazis in that they’re numerically insignificant but
tend to get an awful lot of media attention because reasons.

I think people find it convenient to have a boogeyman who is so obviously
either scientifically (flat earth) or morally (those darn Nazis!) wrong,
because it justifies keeping a closed mind about other issues.

“What’s that? I should listen to people I disagree with because they might
have a point? But what if the people I disagree with are flat Earthers or
Nazis?”

As usual, slatestarcodex puts it far better than I could:
[https://slatestarcodex.com/2014/04/15/the-cowpox-of-
doubt/](https://slatestarcodex.com/2014/04/15/the-cowpox-of-doubt/)

